

Why client shaming is hurting the software industry - dshacker
http://www.sadacaraveo.com/blog/why-client-shaming-is-hurting-the-software-industry/

======
dozzie
What happened to the world from thirty years ago, when not understanding the
technical aspect of the world one lives in (then it was mechanics, electricity
and basics of electronics) was something to be ashamed of?

